# Drivers are unable to change destination address



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

Seems like Drivers are unable to change the destination address. I noticed this happened yesterday (July 27th) around 8-9pm. On X requests, so i contacted support. If you try and change it, the system just changes it back, odd.

I've been in situations where; what if the rider that ordered the vehicle is not the one in the car and they can't call the person that ordered it. Or what if the rider has no data? etc...
I guess I conplete the trip to that desination only. I'm not driving for free with this "Upfront fares"

looks like they haven't updated their site

https://help.uber.com/h/135da924-0aba-4e89-b00e-e5f16dd93293


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Can't change destination on Pool rides


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

IMO, Drivers should NOT have the ability to modify the rider's destination. These are scenarios of scams by riders taking rides on a friends account. The account holder will complain they never took the ride, and therefore the ride is fraudulent. Uber reimburses the account holder, and the driver finds out s/he just drove for FREE.

ALWAYS have the rider update the destination on their app.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

DocT said:


> IMO, Drivers should NOT have the ability to modify the rider's destination. These are scenarios of scams by riders taking rides on a friends account. The account holder will complain they never took the ride, and therefore the ride is fraudulent. Uber reimburses the account holder, and the driver finds out s/he just drove for FREE.
> 
> ALWAYS have the rider update the destination on their app.


of course always have them update the destination as priority one, but there are scenarios that we can be in where the driver will need to change it and the rider can not. C'on man use your head!!! and if a rider does reverse the trip amount/complains of fraud you just put your side of the story in a bam it's fix within hrs. And as a backup ALWAYS and I mean ALWAYS drive with a GOOD quality dash-cam that records INSIDE and out, so worst case is you have footage of proof. If you have been driving for sometime you should already know what I'm saying and would not toss a crappy comment starting with IMO.


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

DocT said:


> IMO, Drivers should NOT have the ability to modify the rider's destination. These are scenarios of scams by riders taking rides on a friends account. The account holder will complain they never took the ride, and therefore the ride is fraudulent. Uber reimburses the account holder, and the driver finds out s/he just drove for FREE.
> 
> ALWAYS have the rider update the destination on their app.


There are actually many reasons why you SHOULD be able to do change of address from the driver app, I have had many reasons to legitimately change address, and now that we can't, it has been a real headache

1. UberEATS-For some odd reason, Uber didn't include GPS location on the UberEATS app (I know this as I order UberEATS as well as drive for them), this means when you open the app, it always defaults to the last address manually entered, many users don't realize that and order without changing their address, so when they are a a friend's house and order UberEATS, the order is sent to THEIR house, NOT their friends house, at this point it's too late (there is no way to change address after the fact), so now they have to text the delivery address to the driver, we, as drivers used to be able to simply copy paste from the text to the app, problem legitimately solved, but not anymore

2. Idiot Pax-Let's face it, the overwhelming majority of people out there are computer/tech illiterate, you can make something as simple to operate as a light switch and people will STILL be too stupid to operate it, do you really expect most pax to be able to change destination even if the option was staring them in the face? Many can't even walk and chew gum at the same time. On top of that, Uber never makes things simple, they bury something that should be on the first page 3 pages back, you have to go into some side menu that doesn't even relate to the task in order to find something, so idiot pax + hidden features + having to teach EVERYTHING to pax + given driver not even a frequent rider = nobody knows how to change address in pax app, but hey, at least the given driver knows how to change address in the DRIVER app... Oh, wait

3. Requester and Rider Different People-Ever had that time you get a ping from Bobby but end up picking up Suzie, Sally and Sara? You call Bobby to be sure and he says "yup, you're picking up Suzie and her friends", worst part, they are ALL going to different destinations, so what, are you really going to call Bobby at every stop to update the next destination? No, you are going to ask each pax for their address and enter it manually... Oh, wait

4. Wrong Address Entered/What Do You Prefer?-Okay, so this happens rarely, and kind of goes along with #2, but have you ever gotten a ping, went to pick up pax, pax get in, start trip and find out there's no destination or a wrong or fake destination so they can make a decision later? For example, say you are driving in the early to mid morning, you get a ping from the Marriott, you pick up the pax and start trip, just around the corner, "you're going to xyz st. Right around the corner?", and they reply with "Um, no, we are heading out to breakfast, and places you prefer?", now I could say "yeah, there's the peppy egg cafè on abc blvd., let me pull that up on my GPS"... Oh, wait

Now could the pax change their address on their end? Well, except for UberEATS, sure, but sometimes it's just a PITA, wastes time or not even the driver knows how to do it, it's just faster, easier and more convenient for secondary addresses to be entered in the driver app, we had the option before, and nothing bad came of it, there was no reason for this feature to be removed, at the very least, make it a per-driver module with permissions, you use it properly, it works, you get in an issue, it's disabled


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If your pax doesnt know how to change their destination, stop the car, have them hand you their device and show them how to change it.

I will never alter destination as a driver on the driver app. There is no reason why they cant update it themselves. If its a friends account, call your friend and tell them to change the destination.

Ive been burned before, ive almost lost $200 because of that scam but since i make them change it in the pax app, that fund reversal was sent back to me with a quickness.



Pir8pete said:


> Another update, here's what I sent you support;
> 
> Sent by Peter R. on Monday, July 31, 2017 at 6:47:25 PM
> *Share Details*: I'm having trouble changing the riders destination, issue started July 27th. I'm using the newest driver app version, and I still have the option field to change it like before, but when I do the change the system quickly switches back to the original address. Is this a recent change or is there a bug with this new app?
> ...


What to do?

1) You get dropped off at original destination
2) call your friend and tell them to change the destination
3) you get dropped off at original destination

Chances are you got a pool pax and didnt realize it. Neither party can change the destination on a pool pax. Pax are charged based on how well their route is predicted to get a match.


----------



## Chery (Jul 25, 2017)

I see it makes no sense to change the destination on the swim, right?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> If your pax doesnt know how to change their destination, stop the car, have them hand you their device and show them how to change it.


1. What if you are not in a safe or legal place to stop your car? Not that I recommend operating the phone while driving, but it's easier to tap current destination, request to alter it, type a few letters and let predictive completion take care of the rest

2. Not all Uber drivers ride Uber, or do so infrequently to the point they don't even know how the pax app works, this is like expecting a Frenchman that only speaks French, to explain to you in English how to speak French

3. It's their phone, you can offer to teach them how to do it, but you can't just take their phone without their consent, if they say yes, go right ahead, but they do have the right to refuse for any reason

Sometimes it's just a headache or a waste of time, by the time you can get the address changed and all that entails, you could have entered a quarter of the new address on the driver app (if it worked), had it autocomplete the rest, continue trip and possibly have completed the trip by the time the first letter/number was entered in the pax app



steveK2016 said:


> I will never alter destination as a driver on the driver app. There is no reason why they cant update it themselves. If its a friends account, call your friend and tell them to change the destination.


1. How you take care of the situation is up to you, if you find an issue with changing address in the driver app, do what you want to do to have it entered on the pax app, as for drivers who have changed the address in the driver app and never had a problem, there is no reason why they they should have to change now, it's like telling someone what they should and shouldn't eat based on your tastes, if you don't like pickles, fine, don't eat them, but don't tell me that I can't eat pickles just because you don't like them

2. But there is a reason, it could cause an altercation, both parties not knowing how to change the address in pax app leading to a waste of time, it just being simpler/quicker to do it on the driver app, etc.

3. Call the account holder to do it when rider and account holder are different people? Now you are just adding another layer to this "have the pax do it" mess, first the pax has to contact the requester, what if their phone just died? what if they don't have a phone on them? What if they have cell service issues, ran out of minutes or otherwise have their source of communication to the requester inoperable? What if they don't know the requester's phone number? What if contact was made to the requester but the requester doesn't know how to enter address on pax app. Not saying these things would happen all the time, but when it does, not worth it, might as well just enter address on driver app



steveK2016 said:


> Ive been burned before, ive almost lost $200 because of that scam but since i make them change it in the pax app, that fund reversal was sent back to me with a quickness.


 Now I have no idea what you did or how you did it, so I am not sure exactly how you were burned, but...

If the "change of address" or secondary stop was done by verbal directions, an address added to an external nav app (Waze, Google Maps, Apple Maps, etc.), off the top of your head or from a paper map, it's quite obvious that Uber did not get that change of address information, so as far as they know, you just drove to an unknown location and dropped pax off there

Now, AFAIK, if the address is entered into the driver app, Uber has a record of that location, and as long as there are no issues (GPS location issues, bad signal, app or phone crashes, etc.), they should consider it as a valid destination same as if it were entered on the pax app

Now it would be up to if Uber knows the difference between pax entered addresses and driver entered addresses, or if they just see it as "destination changed" and not by who changed it. Let's say that Uber does know the difference and found out that the driver changed Address, and the pax "complains" and scams you, is Uber really going to say "We noticed that you (the driver) have changed destination location to so and so Address and not the passenger, as such, we refuse to refund you the $xxx earned for the trip that we removed for so and so complaint"

Being that Uber knows the GPS location of the driver's phone and (as long as pax and requester is the same person and phone is active and online) knows the GPS location of the pax's phone and knows that the destination address was changed (by driver or pax), and both pax's phone and driver's phone are at the same place at the same time and heading towards (and ending at) the updated destination, I find it *highly *unlikely that Uber would refuse a refund reversal simply because the destination change was done on the driver app and not the pax app and have no issue doing so *just* because it was changed from the pax app

"All evidence proves you are in the right, but just because you are a driver and not the passenger, we don't believe you"... Riiight



steveK2016 said:


> Chances are you got a pool pax and didnt realize it. Neither party can change the destination on a pool pax. Pax are charged based on how well their route is predicted to get a match.


That makes sense, but that doesn't explain why the same issue is happening in markets that don't even have pool


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

You can do whatever you want to do. I would have lost $200 on a single trip if i didnt do it my way. If you have a dash cam thatll help but if you dont? Itll be your word versus theirs and uber tends to side with the pax.

There ia zero. ZERO. Reason to not make the pac change the address. You driving is the number one reason. They can change it without having to stop the vehicle. Uber has made it 100% easier to change the address in the pax app.

If you as a driver are unfamilar with the pax app, get familiar with it.


----------

